# 7610 Series 2 wiring issues Help Please!!



## NightFall (Jan 6, 2013)

We have a 7610 Series 2 4 wheel drive tractor that quite literally runs our small farm. Without it, we are at a stand still. 
First it would not start due to a frozen neutral switch we think. We jumped around this and it started fine, but now the lights don't work. Also, The gauges are all not working except the RPM does read ok. This happened this summer. It only starts when it feels like it now. All of the fuses appear to be fine. I can not find a wiring diagram anywhere online, and have no idea where to start fixing this problem.
The temps have been near 40 and still the neutral switch wont work,  maybe it is not froze. Any help would be wonderful. Thank you!!
Jo and Harold Robinson


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

NightFall said:


> We have a 7610 Series 2 4 wheel drive tractor that quite literally runs our small farm. Without it, we are at a stand still.
> First it would not start due to a frozen neutral switch we think. We jumped around this and it started fine, but now the lights don't work. Also, The gauges are all not working except the RPM does read ok. This happened this summer. It only starts when it feels like it now. All of the fuses appear to be fine. I can not find a wiring diagram anywhere online, and have no idea where to start fixing this problem.
> The temps have been near 40 and still the neutral switch wont work, maybe it is not froze. Any help would be wonderful. Thank you!!
> Jo and Harold Robinson


The keyswitch is common to most of your problems. I would replace the keyswitch first. I think I would try to get an exact replacement if possible. The universal replacement switches tend to to confuse people trying to hook them up. But there may not be exact replacement available. These tractors are getting old.

The tachometer/proofmeter (RPM) is cable driven and separate from the other gauges. 

Temporarily bypass the transmission safety switch. The wires will join together behind the cowling under the steering wheel. If you've got kids that play with the tractor, you'll have to fix it right or they may get it going and get hurt. You can replace the transmission safety switch by simply pulling the cover off the transmission and changing it. 

One more thing to try for starting: Jiggle the two speed shift lever while holding the key in the start position. Sometimes this will get a failing safety switch to work.


----------



## jhmeck (Aug 7, 2014)

how do you remove steering wheel from john deere 7610


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello jhmeck, 

You will probably get a better answer posting on the John Deere Forum. I haven't worked on a John Deere 7610, but it should be similar to other models. Remove the center cover on the steering wheel. Underneath it are a large nut and serrated washer. Remove them and you will find two threaded holes for a steering wheel puller. You can rent a steering wheel puller from an auto parts store. Install 2 bolts into the threaded holes through the slotted sections of the puller. Tighten the center bolt of the puller against the center of the steering shaft. Whack the top of the center bolt with a big hammer. Tighten, whack, tighten, whack. 

It should come right off. If not, spray with some penetrating oil. It is a tapered shaft.


----------



## Parkersole (Sep 15, 2021)

Any idea why oil driven tach won’t stay working? I keep replacing it and it’ll work for a bit then quit. I feel like I’m not getting the bottom part all the way down like it’s supposed to be but I can’t get it to go further down. Any advice is appreciated or if I just need to get it to press further down inside.


----------

